# Air recirculation problems???



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The American diesel has an auxiliary heater helping them warm the inside faster. The recirc never fully shuts off outside air and allows fresh air in for the American Cruze. Not sure if the non US versions have the same rules with this. Were you sitting still at a light when you noticed the fumes?


----------



## sashadidi (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes mainly at lights etc or following a smelly cattle truck!!! Not sure if mine has a extra heater, assembled in Australia with the parts from Korea


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you have the window sticker, it may list all the options there. Private messaging one of the Chevy customer car representatives your Vin may help give you a build sheet of what all came in your car if they can access overseas Vins.


----------



## sashadidi (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks very much, I will chase it up with them, now off to buy a heated seat cover for the cold mornings.......


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

I'm thinking the op is getting fumes from somebody else (because it lets in some outside air) , then just recircing it it for a while.so it stays longer( have heard of this before in another vehicle) .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Green said:


> I'm thinking the op is getting fumes from somebody else (because it lets in some outside air) , then just recircing it it for a while.so it stays longer( have heard of this before in another vehicle) .


Yes, the recirc doesn't fully close as requirements dictate how much fresh air is needed to get into the vehicle. I can't find any literature on what the current requirements is.

Only other thing I can think of is charcoal hvac filter to lessen the smell/harshness. There is no way to seal off the car completely w/o supplying/producing your own oxygen source.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Yes, the recirc doesn't fully close as requirements dictate how much fresh air is needed to get into the vehicle. I can't find any literature on what the current requirements is.
> 
> Only other thing I can think of is charcoal hvac filter to lessen the smell/harshness. There is no way to seal off the car completely w/o supplying/producing your own oxygen source.


10%. Agreed on the charcoal filter.


----------

